# Game #22: Phoenix Suns (15-6) @ Dallas Mavericks (14-7) - 12/8



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 8:30PMEST/6:30PMMT/5:30PST
Where: American Airlines Center - Dallas, TX
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 88-108 @ Los Angeles Lakers *











*Phoenix Suns (15-6) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Dallas Mavericks (14-7) 

Starters: 








[PG] Jason Kidd







[SG] Jose Juan Barea 








[SF]Shawn Marion









[PF] Dirk Nowitzki







[C] Erick Dampier *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

haha nice find on that picture Diss.

and seeing The matrix in a Mavs uniform is so disgusting. I can't even look.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, it's unnatural looking after all the wars. Here's to him killing their offensive rhythm with fumbling the ball, in ability to shoot and taking bad shots. All the negative things he brought us. Of course, he brought plenty of positive things, just don't wanna see it tonight. 


We need to ****ing win this game though.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, he's going to lock down Nash. We all know it's coming.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If you mean by lockdown, Nash will make him look silly. Then, yes.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys think they'll actually put Marion on Nash?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was thinking more in terms of switches. 


That'd bruise Kidd's ego too much for them to do it. I'm not sure any other teams would do what Suns did putting him on PGs.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't think there's any such thing as a must win at this point of the season, but if we want to start to really establish ourselves as an upper tier team with like Denver, we need to start winning ones like these consistently.

Our schedule ****ing sucks by the way. Jesus Christ.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I am absolutely amped for this game!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shawn's greeting with Amare looked a little awkward. Basically gave Nash/Hill huge hugs, and everyone chest bump handshake thing haha. Just looked off with him even compared Frye's, Jrich


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye with nice pass to jrich cutting.


Someone might want to guard Barea.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare drills another jumper. 

Then off a Mavs miss, Amare passes up the shot and passes to jrich who dunks it. 12-10, Suns.


Marion's 1-5.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

14-10, Suns 7:16 left.

Jrich and Amare both with 6 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dirk looks like teen wolf with that hair and headband.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

21-20, Mavs with 2:59 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, I come back with Suns up 42-38, and now down give up 5 straight pts. Been all Barea and Dirk. 14 and 16 pts respectively.

43-42, Mavs 4:15 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good defense by the Suns. Forced a bad shot/air ball.

Jrich fouled as he was posting up Kidd. Made em both

50-49, Suns take the lead back with 15 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

50-49, Suns at the half. 

Jrich 14 pts (5-8), 7 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's such a ***** when it comes to rebounding.

For all Jrich has done, he can't hit a 3 tonight.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye with some blocked shots. Nash to Hill for the layup.

61-60, Suns 6:05 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

66-66 with 2:56 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ty end to the 3rd qrter.

77-70, Mavs at the end of 3.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I started watching at end of 3rd. Way too many turnovers, holy ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God, our offense has sucked as of late. 

Daamn, if only that went in and the foul.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley hits the 3 in transition. Mavs TO

82-75, Mavs 8:40 left.


C'mon Suns, need to win this. Act like you want it rest of the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God, I hate Josh Howard.

This game reminds me why I can't stand the Mavs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash needs to takeover if the Suns have any sort of chance.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare too. Needs to get his thumb out of his ***.


****ing Frye. Need to make that shot with Kidd on you. Thank God it was out on Mavs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash should've gotten an easier shot, not kick it out for 3.

Then Kidd draws the offensive foul on a fast break. ****ing lord.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing douchebag who controls the stream had it on Clips-Magic and I missed the 3 by Nash to close it to 3. 96-93, with 47 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

**** Kidd hits a 3. ****ing God.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL Jason Kidd hits a three. . . . you know things are going bad when Kidd is making 3's.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. His foot was on the line, so it's a 2. Not that it'll make a difference.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash is ridiculous.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing surprise. We lose. 102-101.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good effort from Suns tonight, but they are just missing something. These last five games, the Suns have just not had 'it'. I don't know what they need to do, but they need to figure what the problem is and fix it before they are double digits in the loss column.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Like I've said, I think the road games have just worn em down. 

15 out of the first 22 are on the road with more to come. And it's not like they've been cupcakes either.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> God, I hate Josh Howard.
> 
> This game reminds me why I can't stand the Mavs.


:whatever:


----------

